# Resort on Cocoa Beach



## Gary & Susie (Apr 13, 2008)

I have just traded into The Resort on Cocoa Beach for my "girl's trip" this fall.  From all of the reviews I have read and threads I have researched here, it sounds like we will not be disappointed with this resort.  I do have some questions that I am sure someone here can answer for me.
Few rooms are direct ocean front and more are ocean view....do all of the rooms have at least, ocean view?  We go for beach and great seafood, the beach will be great I'm sure, which are the best places for seafood...doesn't have to be fancy, we like outdoor/oceanfront dining wherever it's good.  We also like to do a "day trip"....where would you suggest for that?  We are very familiar with Daytona and St. Augustine area, so don't need to go north and Mickey Land is a no go, so something south would be interesting, need suggestions.
Thanks....Susie


----------



## luv2vacation (Apr 13, 2008)

Does Reort on Cocoa Beach trade in RCI or II?  Would you mind sharing what week you used to get it and whether it was ongoing search or not?  I would also like to check out this resort, as I have seen some great talk about it here on TUG.

Thanks,
  Kathy


----------



## Gary & Susie (Apr 13, 2008)

This was a trade through RCI.  We own at Morritt's in GC and had this extra week banked for about a year.  This was not an ongoing search, when we decided when to go for our trip, I started searching on RCI and this was available for the week in October that we wanted to go.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 13, 2008)

we are going for a week beginning sunday. Hope more people answer your post before then. We did go a few years ago, and ate at the cocoa Beach Pier a couple of times. Also we ate at a place called the Fish House . On that trip we stayed at Las Olas Resort.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 13, 2008)

If you haven't visited already I highly recommend Kennedy Space Center.


----------



## london (Apr 13, 2008)

We are owners at the Resort on Cocoa Beach. 

With an RCI exchange you may get an oceanfront or side oceanview.

All units have a view of the ocean, except the units on the 2nd floor, which can have an obscured view due to vegatation.

Try to get at least the 3rd floor unit, when checking in.

There a plenty of good restaurants in Cocoa Beach, at least 10 or more.

The Kennedy Space Center is close and offers tours.

In house movies can be fun, with showing several times a day.

You will love the resort.


----------



## J9sling (Apr 13, 2008)

*seafood restaurants*

We live about 30 minutes away from Cocoa Beach.  I haven't tried all of the CB restaurants but I found this interesting link that might help:  http://members.virtualtourist.com/m/b9f54/b9fbd/2/

Here's what I can tell you for seafood restaurants in the Cocoa Beach vicinity:
Coconuts on the Beach - definitely on the beach but more of a very casual bar/nightclub atmosphere (in Cocoa Beach off of A1A)  I don't remember the food it's been so long.

Lobster Shanty - been there twice, 2nd time I remembered why it has been a while since I'd been back.  Not impressive food but a good place if you want early bird specials (in Cocoa Beach off of A1A)

Sunset Grill and Cafe - everytime we try to go the place is packed so it must be great!  This restaurant sits on the Banana River where you can watch the dolphins and boats (off of SR 520 in Cocoa Beach)

The next 3 places are all next to each other in Port Canaveral and they all sit on the port where the cruise ships are (very close to Cocoa Beach):

Rustys - been there several times because of the live entertainment and casual atmosphere.  The seafood is fine but not memorable but it's still a fun place to go. 

Grills - fantastic seafood and fantastic reputation to go with it.  I just went there for lunch with a friend the other day and had the freshest mahi sandwich ever

Fishlips - seafood is fine, atmosphere is so-so 

Crowds will abound at Grills, Rustys and Sunset Grill but that's because you get good food, good scenery and a fun atmosphere.  

Enjoy your time in Cocoa Beach.  There's lots to do there!


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 14, 2008)

http://www.theresortoncocoabeach.com/


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 14, 2008)

My confirmation says 2BRSU.  can anyone tel me wht the SU stands for?


----------



## Jan&Ern (Apr 14, 2008)

Don't miss the Florida Seafood Company restaurant. It sits next to the Sunset Grill I believe. They serve delicious rock shrimp and tons of fresh seafood. We usually dine there at least twice when we visit the Resort on Cocoa Beach. We will be there in October as well, checking in on 10/18. The SU in your unit designation may be for Sunday. If you're checking in on Friday or Saturday, then I don't know what that indicates. You will love this resort. The units are nicely kept and the resort has dedicated staff. The pool area is great and so is the beach. We hope to tear ourselves away from the beach long enough to do a Kennedy Space Center tour. It would be fun if there's a launch while we're there. We had the pleasure of seeing a missle launch two years ago at night and it was quite the event.


----------



## JAW9 (Apr 15, 2008)

We were in Cocoa Beach to see the space shuttle launch and bumped into a bar at the pier that had a Monday special.  A pound of snow crab legs for $9.99 and 16 oz. beer for 99 cents.


----------



## london (Apr 15, 2008)

When you exchange via RCI your confirmation will show 2BRSA or 2BRSU, which means you check on on a Saturday or Sunday.

Owners at RCB either have weeks that are Sat to Sat or Sun to Sunday.

We own 3 weeks, two are Sat to Sat, and one is Sun to Sun.

We will be there in July with our daughter and grandchildren.


----------



## dkippen (Apr 16, 2008)

*Name of Bar*

_We were in Cocoa Beach to see the space shuttle launch and bumped into a bar at the pier that had a Monday special. A pound of snow crab legs for $9.99 and 16 oz. beer for 99 cents._

You don't by chance remember the name of the bar do you?  I'm going to be there next month.  Looks like it would be a great place to celebrate spouse's B-Day.

Thank


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 17, 2008)

you go down the length of the pir, thre is a restaurant at the end.  the bar is right outside the restaurant.  i think you have to eat them at the bar.  It may be only a certain night of the week.  I will check it out next week.  WE went a few years ago and i may have included it in my review of Las olas Beach Club in cocoa Beach.


----------



## Jan&Ern (Apr 18, 2008)

Gary & Susie - we had a girls week at RCB one year and had a total blast. We had one very memorable evening at Grills, dining on the deck -- great food and lots of laughs. They also have music outside some evenings. They are not open late unless there's music. Fishlips is more like a bar, though we have had sandwiches there, with an outside music area as well. They definitely stay open later and pull a good crowd of people in their 30's and 40's (plus those of us in our 50's that want to stay up late and enjoy the fun!). Don't be intimidated about finding these two spots. They look like they are in a rough area but it's just because they are down by the docks. We always make a point to go to Grill's and then walk down, or if there's parking, move the car closer to Fishlips. If you don't know the area, I recommend driving down there during the day because the maps are hard to interpret and it's a bit tricky to find these spots at night. We'll be at the resort 10/18 (girls with our guys) and have several condo's reserved. If you're going to be there the same week let us know and we can do a tugger cocktail hour by the pool!


----------



## Gary & Susie (Apr 18, 2008)

Jan & Ern....thanks so much for your info.  I have been doing a lot of research on good eating places, and every one you mentioned is on our list.  And like you, we are in our 50's, but still like the places with music, loud or otherwise, once in a while.  I am really looking forward to this trip as we have passed through CB several times, but never stayed there, so this will be all new to us.  

Thanks for the invite for cocktails, but we will be there 10/4 to 10/11, so will miss you.
Thanks again....Susie


----------



## brucecz (Apr 19, 2008)

luv2vacation said:


> Does Reort on Cocoa Beach trade in RCI or II?  Would you mind sharing what week you used to get it and whether it was ongoing search or not?  I would also like to check out this resort, as I have seen some great talk about it here on TUG.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kathy



We used to own there. It is both II and RCI.

Bruce


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 23, 2008)

the peir has a friday night special.  a one pound lobster for 10, 1/2 pound shrimp for 5, 6 ribs for 3/50.  similar deals on other evenings at oh shucks at the start of the pier.  early bird special at the atlantic grill on the pier.


----------



## london (May 1, 2008)

*Coconuts on the Beach*

We tried Coconuts on the Beach this past winter for a dinner. 

The food was good, and we ate indoors, as it was cooler weather.

They have an outdoor eating area, and tiki hut. More of a mixed crowd, locals and visitors. Casual atmosphere.

Located in downtown Cocoa Beach right on the ocean.


----------



## Harry (May 2, 2008)

*Just Returned*

We own a home there and just returned.  I guess we can be considered locals.  The Resort has a Mexican Restaurant that is fair.  We ate there last November and were surprised.  By far the best seafood is the Fl. Seafood Company followed by Grills.  We have had problems with Sunset.  We go to Titusville when we have friends in town to Dixie Crossroads.  You probably will get an ocean view most likely on the side which is very adequate.  It is a nice resort and probably the 2nd best in our area after Ron Jons.


----------



## massvacationer (May 23, 2008)

*A lot of RCB units on e-bay*

Over the last few weeks, there have been A LOT of RCB units on e-bay.  There are several active today.  The final prices are very reasonable.  Is this large number of units for sale driven by the maint feees, the economy, or something else?


----------



## rapmarks (May 23, 2008)

massvacationer said:


> Over the last few weeks, there have been A LOT of RCB units on e-bay. There are several active today. The final prices are very reasonable. Is this large number of units for sale driven by the maint feees, the economy, or something else?


 

Gee, the sales woman told us they sold between $22,000 and $25, 000 and that the owners are getting their money back on resale and even making a profit.  she also said that many privileges don't transfer.  do you think perhaps she wasn't being truthful ?


----------



## massvacationer (May 23, 2008)

rapmarks said:


> Gee, the sales woman told us they sold between $22,000 and $25, 000 and that the owners are getting their money back on resale and even making a profit.  she also said that many privileges don't transfer.  do you think perhaps she wasn't being truthful ?



This is very funny!!  ...unbelievable what salespeople can say with a straight face ... 

Looks like there are a lot of owners that want nothing more than to be out from under their maint fees.  This is a nice resort at a good location for both Beach at Mickey.  I really think that gas prices, airfares, and the economy are causing many people to make cuts in their household budgets.


----------



## london (May 27, 2008)

We own three weeks at the RCB, all purchased on Ebay auctions. Total costs ran from 900 to 1500 per week.

In checking deeds of the prior owners on line, we determined that the original purchasers paid between 7500 and 10500 for the weeks. They purchased 6 to 10 years ago.

Higher maintenance fees are driving some owners to just let the weeks go for next to nothing.

These weeks will continue to show up on Ebay.

Maintenance is 770 to 792 per year. However, you get alot of amenities and a nice unit.

We go in the winter, and will be going in July with our grandchildren.


----------

